# Time Wind Up Military Type Dial What Year



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi any who can help with the year the watch was made i think its late 70s or 80s but not sure ,i like military type dail watches and this one is in v/g/c imho may be nos, keeps very good time so i am well please with my new watch.all the best woody77


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i would put it later, maybe in the past ten years, as ticka from the 70's at least had serial numbers on the dial that told you the year. I have couple of modern timex and they are good strong watches


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice catch Woody,its in fantastic condition, :thumbsup:

as for age,i really don't know,the ones i have with the wave pattern on the dial,don't have the date under the 6 just like yours.

As a stab in the dark,i'd say very late 70's to early 80's,but its just a guess.

Hopefully one of the Timex guru's will be here soon to help you out.

Great strap choice by the way.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sam. said:


> Nice catch Woody,its in fantastic condition, :thumbsup:
> 
> as for age,i really don't know,the ones i have with the wave pattern on the dial,don't have the date under the 6 just like yours.
> 
> ...


hi thank you sam the watch came with the strap on it and i think came with that strap from new all the best woody77.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

woody77 said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Nice catch Woody,its in fantastic condition, :thumbsup:
> ...


That must be why it suits it so well!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The "68" on the caseback is likely for 1990 August - don't ask, there's not a lot of logic about Timex date codes. It's possible the "normal dates coding" around the six marker may well exist on this watch - but are hidden under the edge of the bezel. Note also, this watch was based on the mil watch intended as a true "disposable" and not planned to be opened for repair or service. If it is a one piece case some have had success in removing the crystal and finangling the crown and stem out to allow the movemenst to come out the front. :to_become_senile:

These are based on the Timex Mil issue piece, but without the issue and contract number "stamped/moulded" into the back, then they are not genuine mil issue watches. (Engraved ones may not be kosher, but instead frankened)


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mel said:


> The "68" on the caseback is likely for 1990 August - don't ask, there's not a lot of logic about Timex date codes. It's possible the "normal dates coding" around the six marker may well exist on this watch - but are hidden under the edge of the bezel. Note also, this watch was based on the mil watch intended as a true "disposable" and not planned to be opened for repair or service. If it is a one piece case some have had success in removing the crystal and finangling the crown and stem out to allow the movemenst to come out the front. :to_become_senile:
> 
> These are based on the Timex Mil issue piece, but without the issue and contract number "stamped/moulded" into the back, then they are not genuine mil issue watches. (Engraved ones may not be kosher, but instead frankened)


hi mel thank you very much for the info on the watch it is a one piece, as the watch is runing very well and keeping good time lum is still good to , i have seen the timex military one and look a bit alike not as old as i thought ,but i am new to this type of watch ,i do like the loud tick from the watch ,all the best wooody77.


----------

